# FS: Urgently needs selling:



## Ku-sama

PNY 6600 AGP 8x 256MB, 3400+ Mobile Clawhammer, Gigabyte GA-K8NS, 1GB DDR266 ECC, DVD-ROM,  350W Austin 19A, 2x20GB HDD RAID-0, generic windowed case

256MB DDR333: $20
3000+ Athlon 64 S754: $45
MSI K8MM-V: $30
or all 3 for $65

1GB Patriot Signature Series DDR400 new in box: $100 shipped

512MB DDR400 CL3: $50

lots of 64 and 128MB SDRAM, PC100 and PC133: $15 for 128MB PC100 and PC133 $8 for the PC100 64MB

Netgear wireless card: $35

AMD Athlon 1800+: $25



512MB (2x256MB) DDR266 SODIMM Dual Channel CL2.5: $55


----------



## Ku-sama

bump...


----------



## footballstevo75

ku-sama
im the one who imed u on aim


----------



## Ku-sama

bump again, prices updated


----------



## Saurian

No offense - you need to sell "urgently" but then go in and increase your price after you already stated a previously lower price offer? Must not need the money as urgently as expected?


----------



## kof2000

320 shipped?


----------



## footballstevo75

Saurian said:


> No offense - you need to sell "urgently" but then go in and increase your price after you already stated a previously lower price offer? Must not need the money as urgently as expected?



i agree, it looked alright to me at $190


----------



## Ku-sama

kof2000 said:


> 320 shipped?



yup


----------



## Ku-sama

Saurian said:


> No offense - you need to sell "urgently" but then go in and increase your price after you already stated a previously lower price offer? Must not need the money as urgently as expected?



I dont want to sell the stuff for less then 50% of the actual price


----------



## Geoff

Then why did you have the price so low before?  If you really want to sell it, you should at least lower it to what it was at before.

btw, for around $250 on Newegg you can get an A64 3200+, mobo, 1GB DDR400, 7300GT, and 400W PSU.  I would consider lowering those items.


----------



## jp198780

maybe you'd have more luck if you posted this on ebay?


----------



## Ku-sama

Bump, now $200


----------



## holyjunk

Does this include os? What would be shipping?


----------



## Ku-sama

keep in mind that there is no case... and shipping would be about $15~ in the US....


----------



## Ku-sama

Bump: Added Laptop RAM


----------



## Ku-sama

dropped to $175...


----------



## Saurian

That's a socket 754 processor, right? I don't have time to look it up. It's starting to look tempting, lol.


----------



## Ku-sama

yes, 754...

EDIT: added a few things to the list...


----------



## TiberiusOSX

omega no you can't, thats BS


----------



## Saurian

Congrats on joining the forum simply to say that. 

You'd be surprised what what you can put together with low-end components. However, that has nothing to do with this thread, and there is no point in disputing or bringing that up here. When I made my first post in this thread, it was simply to inquire into the generally bad practice of increasing price. Which no longer matters because he is below the initial price now.


----------



## Geoff

TiberiusOSX said:


> omega no you can't, thats BS



If you're referring to this:


> for around $250 on Newegg you can get an A64 3200+, mobo, 1GB DDR400, 7300GT, and 400W PSU



Yes, you can get all those parts for around $250-$270 on Newegg..

CPU ~ $50
Mobo ~ $45
RAM ~ $100
7300GT ~ $40
400W PSU ~ $30


----------



## Ku-sama

its redicoustly sad how the RAM is the most expensive thing....


----------



## footballstevo75

its a 3000+ Newcastle
not 3400+ clawhammer


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

footballstevo75 said:


> its a 3000+ Newcastle
> not 3400+ clawhammer





then it woulr be cheaper


----------



## Ku-sama

it did get cheaper.... by $25


----------



## kof2000

hardware = paperweight without software


----------



## Ku-sama

come with XP Pro pre installed...


----------



## Saurian

If I weren't about to buy a new monitor, I'd snap it up just to swap graphics cards with mine and have a small folding machine. 

If you have this after I can recuperate funds a bit, then I will still be interested. Sorry bro. =P

You should buy new ram like the 600mhz DDR you were oogling over, and sell me the 1GB of Patriot ram too.


----------



## Ku-sama

my RAM IS for sale  brand new aswell, just got the RMA back and its sitting never opened next to me 

so, youd want the entire setup with my RAM included?


----------



## martyvice

Why is the RAM I want to buy more expensive than my video card?


Sad


----------



## Ku-sama

cause DDR prices are going up to be weeded out to try to push people to go to DDR2, but so many people are buying DDR2 that the supply and demand need for it increased and now they are both expensive as balls...


----------



## swtwc

Hey,
  You still have this deal going?  My buddy is interested.  What form of payments do you take?

Thanks


----------



## Ku-sama

money order.... its yours if Saurian doesnt want it


----------



## swtwc

Ok.  Keep me posted.  Have any references I can check with? 

Thanks


----------



## Ku-sama

Omega, Muse-me, Lax, few others, im too lazy to go digging for my record...

and Bebopin, i couldent find the one i had, ordered a new one off of ebay, should be here tomorrow


----------



## Saurian

Haha I didn't call dibs, I was just letting you know if you didn't get it sold in the near future, I would be willing to give it a home. 

By all means, sell it to somebody else. I don't *need* another computer humming in my room, anyways. It'd be nice to move up F@H faster


----------



## Ku-sama

SWTWC you still want it?


----------



## Trizoy

swtwc said:


> Ok.  Keep me posted.  Have any references I can check with?
> 
> Thanks



This forum? His post count? Yes he is an active member...


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> Omega, Muse-me, Lax, few others, im too lazy to go digging for my record...
> 
> and Bebopin, i couldent find the one i had, ordered a new one off of ebay, should be here tomorrow


Yes I have bought from him, and all the items did come in the advertised condition.


----------



## Ku-sama

[-0MEGA-];477165 said:
			
		

> Yes I have bought from him, and all the items did come in the advertised condition.



and they came with nifty slot protectors


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> and they came with nifty slot protectors



Haha, yes they did.  They are still in my closet, for when I need them when I ship something out


----------



## swtwc

Hey,
  I still think he wants it.  He's out of town till Sunday.  I will write in on Sunday night after I talk to him and let you know.  If it goes before then than it is his loss.  Thanks for the info also. So far looks good.


----------



## swtwc

Ku-sama,
  This deal still going on? My buddy says it's a go. He does want the case and HD.  How much with shipping?  Let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Ku-sama's mom

its about $30~ to ship in the US


----------



## swtwc

So you'll be shipping to Zip 05404.  Let me know so I can get him a grand total.


----------



## Ku-sama

$210 shipped in total with the case and all


----------



## swtwc

KU-sama,
  You should change this post and edit out the mobo and proc to what they are now.


----------



## Ku-sama

true, done


----------



## BigBrains57

if i can get a few bucks i'm interested in the sempron and mobo for $50, can you tell me what shipping'd be to 57401?

EDIT: can a get the cpu's serial too?


----------



## Ku-sama

BigBrains57 said:


> if i can get a few bucks i'm interested in the sempron and mobo for $50, can you tell me what shipping'd be to 57401?
> 
> EDIT: can a get the cpu's serial too?



hold on, alot of crap has changed, lol im going to edit it


----------



## Ku-sama

okay... its an Athlon 64, stupid everest and then CPU-Z, i took the HSF off and its a newcastle 3000+ and i took the porcessor out of my laptop and put it in the Gigabyte mobo, if anyone wants to know overclocks, let me know


----------



## BigBrains57

oh jeez, i'm gonna have to see if i can muster up a few more bucks then, ha, but i am interested in teh 3 for 65bucks...would you accept a few ps2 games with cash? ha


----------



## Ku-sama

depends if stevo wants to trade his PSP for it...


----------



## BigBrains57

PS2 Games Linkk, heres a link to my ps2 games, i have 35 bucks on me, but my bro owes me like 25 or so, depends on when he gets his check....but i'll glady trade games also, not for face value though, like 5 bucks a game


----------



## Ku-sama

only thing i really want would be AC4

so its about $70 shipped...so like... $65 cash and the Ace combat? let me know, we'll work something out


----------



## BigBrains57

ha, damn, just sold it like 4 days ago....my luck man...i also have alot of genesis and ps1 games if your interested


----------



## Ku-sama

BigBrains57 said:


> ha, damn, just sold it like 4 days ago....my luck man...i also have alot of genesis and ps1 games if your interested




do you have a genesis and the Lotus 2 game?


----------



## BigBrains57

no lotus 2, sorry


----------



## BigBrains57

can i get an adress? we send at the same time your whos first? i'd prefer same time


----------



## footballstevo75

Ku-sama said:


> depends if stevo wants to trade his PSP for it...


i want to trade the psp for the clawhammer rig+ some cash


----------



## footballstevo75

Ku-sama said:


> PNY 6600 AGP8x 256MB,  3400+ Mobile Clawhammer, Gigabyte GA-K8NS, 1GB DDR266 ECC, 300W antec, 2x20GB HDD RAID-0, generic case: $200 as of now..
> 
> 256MB DDR333: $20
> 3000+ Athlon 64 S754: $45
> MSI K8MM-V: $30
> or all 3 for $65
> 
> 1GB Patriot Signature Series DDR400 new in box: $100 shipped
> 
> 512MB DDR400 CL3: $50
> 
> lots of 64 and 128MB SDRAM, PC100 and PC133: $15 for 128MB PC100 and PC133 $8 for the PC100 64MB
> 
> Netgear wireless card: $35
> 
> AMD Athlon 1800+: $25
> 
> 
> 
> 512MB (2x256MB) DDR266 SODIMM Dual Channel CL2.5: $55
> 
> *$225 for all...*


lol $225 for all?
ok lets deal, lol


----------



## Ku-sama

footballstevo75 said:


> lol $225 for all?
> ok lets deal, lol


 

yeah, lol, sorry, didnt mean to leave that up there......

i prefer to ship second... considering im shipping expensive material items, nothing personal...


----------



## footballstevo75

Ku-sama said:


> yeah, lol, sorry, didnt mean to leave that up there......



check pm's


----------



## BigBrains57

yeah i'll send first, can you pm me your addy? ill mail asap then


----------



## Ku-sama

i just moved, i need to give you my address..


----------



## BigBrains57

k, can you pm it to me or email me? i'll send it out as soon as i get it


----------

